
I took Amtrak instead of flying and it made me want to die a little bit - gregorymichael
https://jalopnik.com/i-took-amtrak-instead-of-flying-and-it-made-me-want-to-1833533707
======
metildaa
Sounds like Jason should've done a bit more research before choosing his mode
of transport. Amtrak has some great lines, but I'd avoid anything involving
their bus network.

